# Uber satisfaction survey



## Moe Ibrahim (Jul 14, 2015)

Today I got Uber survey from 1:10 scale 
If I most likely advice a friend or family member to drive for Uber
And what they need to do to improve 
I'm not sure if this survey is regional or overall 
But I rated 1 of 10 ... Which I don't advice at all

And here is my comment to the survey 
"Excuse my cracked English"

--------------------------------------------------

Uber driver satisfaction is in the very bottom 
If I refer a driver to Uber mostly a person I don't personally know and only for the referral money 
But for a friend or a family member I advice them not to do ... It's not worth it specially after the fare goes down
I still drive for Uber because I drive UberSelect most of the time and it's a little better than UberX but I know for the long run is not worth it
Actually the fare should goes up not down ... Uber is away above the competition and became very important part of people's life and upgrading the fare will not effect the demand at all but on other hand will improve the service by keeping the veteran driver in house 
Now Uber has the highest turn over ever in drivers and surviving because new drivers join everyday and that reduce the quality of service for the customer 
What you need to improve 
1- Add the tipping option into the app ... And this huge subject we can discuss for hours but I'm sure you already know ... Thousands of driver already killed it by discussion 
2- increase the fare not only las the old fare a few weeks ago but even higher.
3- The $1 rider insurance should be above the fare and not part of it as Lyft does ( $4 X 80% = $3.60 not $2.40 ) so unfair ... Now it's even worse for the $3.50 fare base 
4- deactivate the bad rate customers as you do deactivate the driver ... Some customers should be allowed in there 
5- listen to the driver's side of the story before you deactivate them... Some time the driver is right but deactivate driver for a few days over stupid reason before you listen to us is very unfair.
The list is very long but to be honest because I know nothing will change and this is just a routine survey so it's enough for now ... I'm just writing to express it out loud ... But nothing will matter in the end


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

"Tell us what you think"

You really don't want to know


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

They should call it dissatisfaction survey.


----------



## Driver2020 (Sep 2, 2015)

And take less percentage from our earnings. Ugh.


----------

